# Color advice?



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi all - 

I need your color advice. I bought this jelly roll - malam batik in lagoon, and plan to make an irish chain with it.

Here is a link to the malam batik lagoon - some of the fabrics are pictured individually, to give you an idea:
http://www.missouriquiltco.com/shop/browse?q=lagoon+batik 

I am not sure if white is the way to go for the background/contrast color (what is that term, anyway?)

I was thinking of a softer white/very light gray - I know it is really hard to tell from screen pics, but these are some options I was considering:

http://www.missouriquiltco.com/shop...rt-kaufman-fabrics/kona-cotton-oyster-yardage

http://www.missouriquiltco.com/shop...bert-kaufman-fabrics/kona-cotton-lake-yardage 

http://www.missouriquiltco.com/shop...bert-kaufman-fabrics/kona-cotton-sand-yardage

Any guidance, thoughts, suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## Billie in MO (Jun 9, 2002)

Do you want it to blend in or stand out? The second one blends in nicely. To stand out I like the first one, oyster. 

One of these days I want to go their shop in person. They are about 2 hours or less from me.

Hope that helps!!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Oyster. Not too white, not in competition.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

I think I'm looking for a nice contrast, but not too stark, which is what I'm worried about with the white.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I'm not a white person...lt gray? or what about a pale blue/gr color...one that goes with material?


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

I agree with the pale blue/light gray color. A solid color is going to stand out more just because it is solid.

Can you find a light colored batik to coordinate?


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Billie, you really do need to go over to Hamilton & enjoy that shop! BTW, when you do, would you mind checking on those colors for me?  That would be a BIG help! 

Wouldn't it be nice if there was a color swatch book for Kona Cotton, like there is for DMC floss? 

I hadn't thought of looking for a light batik for the contrast...a tone on tone might work...should I be worried about too many patterns clamoring for attention?


----------



## Billie in MO (Jun 9, 2002)

Chixarecute said:


> Billie, you really do need to go over to Hamilton & enjoy that shop! BTW, when you do, would you mind checking on those colors for me?  That would be a BIG help!
> 
> ?



Hmmm, when do you plan to start this project?? I know that this next week is probably out, have Living History one day and Tall Tales Day one day. I've already spent a fortune at the quilt store that is going out of business!!! Oh, but I need more fabric to fill up the two bookcases I got from the quilt store. Oh, wait, I have more than enough, now I need more cardboard to put the fabric on!!


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

In the fall...color selection takes me a long time...

I know, I need to spend more time sewing and less time planning. The planning always means more buying!


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

There is a Kona color swatch book available. I bought one when I had my little shop.

I like using Kona black with batiks. I think it makes them pop.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Wow! Terri, that is gorgeous. Now I will have to reconsider. I was thinking of a traditional 9patch alternating w solid, but the pattern in your pic sure does pop. I love the two sizes of black squares. And I did order extra yardage...

If I may ask, what is the name of the pattern you used?


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Thanks.  It's just a double 4 patch. The black squares are all really the same size, it's just the way that it's put together that makes them appear different.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Terri,

That's a beatiful quilt!! I love the colors. Is the border a Batick or Kona? I would love to find & get some of it. Thanks!

Chixarecute,

If your still thinking your original color's, I vote for the Sand Yardage.

Good Luck!


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

I know, Sand, Lagoon...it all seems so right. 

I think with this one, I am going to have to make some sample blocks and see.


----------

